# Batterie 15" Alu



## vincmyl (24 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour 
je suis nouveau sur le forum, fan de mac depuis longtemps et j'ai une petite question.
J'ai acheté un 15" Alu à AE et la batterie ne tient que 2h30 mais j'ai mal fait le calibrage, c'est à dire charger la baterie une première fois puis la vider complètement et la charger de nouveau à fond.
Je suis en train de la laisser se décharger enfin je veux dire que je travaille sur batterie, jusqu'à ce que le PWB se mette en veille...
Est ce que je vais arrivé à plus que 3h?????
Car 2h30 c'est un peu light
Toutes les fonctions qui consomment comme bluetooth etc...sont désactivées


----------



## Yip (24 Septembre 2003)

Salut heureux possesseur d'un Alu 15" et bienvenue sur les forums de MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Il faut réinitialiser le Power Manager.

Sur un Alu 12" la manip est la suivante :


Éteindre normalement. 

Réinitialiser maintenant le lancement de la machine : il faut appuyer en même temps sur 3 + 1 touches, pendant 5 secondes : 
 Shift (majuscule) - ctrl (control) - alt (option) et le bouton Power (allumage).   

Redémarrer ...Booiiiinnnng  

 Certaines préférences peuvent être perdues.  *Je ne suis pas certain que la manip soit la même sur un 15", il y a beaucoup de chances que si, mais...* , tu dois pouvoir refaire ton calibrage normalement (de préférences sans te servir de l'Alu (je sais c'est dur) pendant la recharge primordiale).


----------



## benout (24 Septembre 2003)

Salut Vili,
Il semble que tu ne sois pas le seul à ê^tre surpris par l'autonomie de l'alu 15.  Tout les heureux possesseurs soulignent cette différence avec le Ti qui doit etre due à l'augmentation de fréquence. Cependant, 2H30 c'est léger. Je pense qu'avec un peu de temps ta batterie atteindra les 3H, voire 3H30 si tu en prends soin, mais seulement pour une utilisation "soft". apparament, il ne faut pas esperer plus de 2H en vidéo.
tiens nous au courant!
Benout


----------



## polo50 (24 Septembre 2003)

pareil pour moi à peine 2 heures!

cepandant je me fais une petite réflexion à ce sujet : tout ceux qui ont téléchargé hier la 10.2.8 ont vu leur autonomie de batterie chutter gravement (c'est un des nombreux pbl qui à poussé apple à retirer ce mardi la MAJ 10.2.8) 
j'aurai tendance à penser que la 10.2.7 nous apporte aussi ce fameux bogue sur l autonomie de la batterie ! il en apporte d'autres aussi inexplicable (mauvaise gestion du firewire)ma isight ne se branche plus que avec un cable firewire (pas celui d'origine) et un bine gros qui entre pas dans le support de la cam !   donc attendre les MAJ peut être la 10.2.8 qu ils vont remettre en ligne dans qq jours sinon Panther !


----------



## vincmyl (25 Septembre 2003)

J'ai la 10.2.7
Mais bon je vais recalibrer la batterie
On va voir ce que ca donne


----------



## polo50 (25 Septembre 2003)

vili a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la 10.2.7
> Mais bon je vais recalibrer la batterie
> On va voir ce que ca donne



les powerbbook de toutes manières ne bootent plus sous 10.2.6


----------



## fabrice74 (25 Septembre 2003)

Salut, à tous...
je suis aussi un heureux possesseur de l'Alu 15" depuis l'AE, et pareil, mais en pire... j'ai une estimation de 1h30 dans le meilleur des cas charger à fond sans rien faire et je l'ai pourtant calibré dans les règles... et il tiens  tout juste 1h en utilisation basique et les réglages au mini. J'ai contacté applecare pour me changer la batterie, parce que pour ma part, la c'est un problème physique, et j'attends qu'il en ai en stock pour voir la différence... Mais autrement c'est de la bombe; je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat malgré la batterie...


----------



## Komac (25 Septembre 2003)

C'est bizarre, le nombre de nouveaux membres, depuis la sortie des Alu 15"...


----------



## polo50 (25 Septembre 2003)

attention il y a aussi un gros bogue d'affichage avec la 10.2.7

quand il a une durée estimée à 1H30 à 100%  montre en main il tiens presque 2H30 quand même mais bon 2H30 c'est pas ca quand même !


----------



## vincmyl (25 Septembre 2003)

J'ai refait le calibrage et j'arrive tj à 2H30 d'autonomie.
Cela dit je vais faire gaffe au "bug" d'affichage de la 10.2.7 concernant la durée de la batterie et voir si elle tient plus que 2H30...
J'ai l'impression que c'est plutot un pb software venant de os X et pas de la batterie mais bon...
Faut voir ce que va nous apporter une prochaine maj stable...heureusement ke je me suis pas précipité pour la 10.2.8.
A part ce petit détail, c'est une superbe machine.
J'ai tout une collection de mac chez moi (une quinzaine...) et c'est le plus beau et le mieux fini...


----------



## polo50 (25 Septembre 2003)

vili a dit:
			
		

> J'ai refait le calibrage et j'arrive tj à 2H30 d'autonomie.
> Cela dit je vais faire gaffe au "bug" d'affichage de la 10.2.7 concernant la durée de la batterie et voir si elle tient plus que 2H30...
> J'ai l'impression que c'est plutot un pb software venant de os X et pas de la batterie mais bon...
> Faut voir ce que va nous apporter une prochaine maj stable...heureusement ke je me suis pas précipité pour la 10.2.8.
> ...



Tu as un affichage de 2H30? alors tu as plus de chance que moi
moi J ai un affichage de 1H45 à 100% de charge  et une autonomie d'a peu pres 2H30 en réel !


----------



## vincmyl (26 Septembre 2003)

Je vais surveiller tout ca mais une fois ke le calibrage est fait, je peux brancher et débrancher la batterie comme je veux.
Je suis pas obligé de travailler sur la batterie jusqu'à sa décharge complète?


----------



## Tiramisu (26 Septembre 2003)

oui, il y a une question que je me pose...
Croyez-vous qu'il soit utile d'enlever la batterie lorsqu'on travaille avec l'ordi branché ?
Ça ne doit pas du tout être pratique, mais c'est juste pour savoir si ça pouvait permettre de l'économiser un peu... mais bon, ce n'est pas forcément une bonne idée..


----------



## vyal (26 Septembre 2003)

Une fois le calibrage fait, on n'est pas obligé de décharger complètement la batterie à chaque fois, c'est un des avantages des batteries utilisant la technologie lithium-ion : pas d'effet mémoire, donc on peut les brancher et débrancher quand on veut (tout en évitant quand même les cycles un peu trop courts, c'est pour cela qu'Apple a réglé son système pour qu'il recharge la batterie seulement quand elle passe en dessous des 95%).
De plus, je crois que ces batteries n'aiment pas trop être déchargées complètement, et elles permettent beaucoup plus de cycles si on les décharge à chaque fois seulement à 50%.
En théorie donc, une batterie lithium-ion qui supporte 500 charges/décharges complètes supportera 1000 charges/décharges à 50%.
Reste plus qu'à le vérifier dans la pratique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est de retirer la batterie lorsqu'on est branché sur le secteur, je ne pense pas que ce soit particulièrement utile..


----------



## polo50 (26 Septembre 2003)

pour réinitialiser sur le allu 15 
il faut bien appuyer sur Shift (majuscule) - ctrl (control) - alt (option) et le bouton Power (allumage).   ???

et donc apres on peu effectuer un callibrage (recharge et décharge complet?


----------



## vincmyl (26 Septembre 2003)

Je vais voir si la batterie tient plus longtemps que les 2H30  indiqué.
Je vais faire un test avec un DVD
L'alu ne chauffe pas trop, juste au niveau de l'écran derrière le clavier et un peu de coté je dis bien un peu, tout ca avec l'adaptateur branché.


----------



## chepiok (26 Septembre 2003)

Moi j'ai une question subsidiaire : Avec les batteries ion-lithium, si on veut les économiser, peut on les sortir du mac. En gros, l'usure est elle due à charge/décharge/utilisation ou tout simplement à un vieillisement des substances chimiques qui composent la batterie.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Septembre 2003)

J'utilise le PWB sur la batterie et il m'affiche plus que 2H de batt alors que quand je l'avais chargé il m'indiquait 2H30!!!
Je pense sérieusement que c'est la 10.2.7 qui est en cause!!!
En plus il affiche 1H56 et apres 1H57 ca oscille donc c'est pas trop la batterie qui est en cause


----------



## Yip (26 Septembre 2003)

chepiok a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une question subsidiaire : Avec les batteries ion-lithium, si on veut les économiser, peut on les sortir du mac. En gros, l'usure est elle due à charge/décharge/utilisation ou tout simplement à un vieillisement des substances chimiques qui composent la batterie.



Un peu des deux, mais je pense que ce sont surtout les cycles charge/décharge qui usent une batterie.

On peut sortir les batteries, mais comme dit plus haut l'intérêt est assez limité...


----------



## Grape (26 Septembre 2003)

vili a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise le PWB sur la batterie et il m'affiche plus que 2H de batt alors que quand je l'avais chargé il m'indiquait 2H30!!!


 J'ai un Alu 12" depuis le mois de fevrier. Au début, j'avais une autonomie de 3h30 environ avec Photoshop, iTunes, Safari etc. La màj 10.2.4 l'a fait chuter à 2h30. Depuis la màj 10.2.8, la batterie indique 1h30 . 2/3 màj de plus et je n'aurais plus rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2003)

Grape a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Alu 12" depuis le mois de fevrier. Au début, j'avais une autonomie de 3h30 environ avec Photoshop, iTunes, Safari etc. La màj 10.2.4 l'a fait chuter à 2h30. Depuis la màj 10.2.8, la batterie indique 1h30 . 2/3 màj de plus et je n'aurais plus rien


Juste une petite question concernant les mises à jour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis en système 10.2.3 qui tourne comme une horloge ... suisse ! Aucun problème !
Pourquoi vous évertuez-vous à faire des mises à jour multiples qui corrigent des bugs et inévitablement en créent d'autres parfois plus emmerdants !
Je n'ai jamais fait une mise à jour, et à première, vue, je ne m'en porte pas plus mal étant donné que tout ronronne à merveille !


----------



## polo50 (26 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question concernant les mises à jour !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bhe tu sais sur les nouveaux powerbook(c'est le sujet du présent post il me semble) t'as pas le choix c'est 10.2.7 ou rien ! les précédentes versions ne bootent pas !


----------



## Seiya (26 Septembre 2003)

exactement 10.2.7 et de toute façon j'ai pas les mises à jours antérieures.

Sinon je me répéte d'un autre forum :



> opic de regroupement !
> 
> J'ai un Alu 15" depuis deux jours. Il tient à peine deux heures sur la batterie en faisant une utilisation web (safari et mail).
> 
> ...



et vous vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## itwt (26 Septembre 2003)

quand vous parlez de 2h, vous parlez de 2h annoncés par la machine ou de 2h réellement constatées en utilisation...
En début de semaine, mon alu 15 (le combo 1Ghz) m'annoncait 2h07 d'autonomie à l'allumage à la montée dans le Tgv...
Mais n'était toujours pas vide à mon arrivée 3h plus tard. Utilisation : photoshop et illustrator assez intensifs... luminosité normale, puissance proc. "faible"

Une question que je me pose : tu dis utiliser beaucoup Safari et le mail sur batterie???? Je suis pas sûr que ce soit représentatif des usages nomades (aujourd'hui tout du moins). (oui j'ai entendu parler d'Airport mais bon quand même)


----------



## Yip (26 Septembre 2003)

itwt a dit:
			
		

> Une question que je me pose : tu dis utiliser beaucoup Safari et le mail sur batterie???? Je suis pas sûr que ce soit représentatif des usages nomades (aujourd'hui tout du moins). (oui j'ai entendu parler d'Airport mais bon quand même)




Ça ne va pas tarder à être représentatif, j'ai essayé le surf via Airport il y a déjà 3 ans, je l'utilise tous les jours depuis un an et si j'en crois les forums que je fréquente, ça commence à se répandre sérieusement. Surtout avec la multiplication des points WiFi, même dans les MacDo.

Du coup je surfe via le GPRS avec mon téléphone pour rester loin devant le vulgus pecum


----------



## itwt (26 Septembre 2003)

yep, je suis d'accord sur la diffusion du Wifi mais peut être pas au point de surfer 2h dans la rue sur un banc avec ton powerbook sur les genoux? si? 
Pour les autres situations, airport chez soi, hotspot dans un bar, société... t'as souvent une prise pas loin. Rare en situation urbaine d'être éloigné plus de 2h d'une source d'alimentation.
Bon evidemment, du moment ou le Tgv sera équipé (ca arrive doucement), ce sera autre chose car je dois être vieux jeu mais j'ai besoin d'être assis et pas sur un banc dans un hall de gare pour bosser


----------



## Yip (26 Septembre 2003)

itwt a dit:
			
		

> yep, je suis d'accord sur la diffusion du Wifi mais peut être pas au point de surfer 2h dans la rue sur un banc avec ton powerbook sur les genoux? si?
> Pour les autres situations, airport chez soi, hotspot dans un bar, société... t'as souvent une prise pas loin. Rare en situation urbaine d'être éloigné plus de 2h d'une source d'alimentation.
> Bon evidemment, du moment ou le Tgv sera équipé (ca arrive doucement), ce sera autre chose car je dois être vieux jeu mais j'ai besoin d'être assis et pas sur un banc dans un hall de gare pour bosser



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je surfe chez moi (sur mon lit pour l'instant) pas vraiment dans la rue (à Fréjus les spots Airport ne se battent pas vraiment en duel pour se faire une place) et puis l'ordi dans la rue c'est rarement le top, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de l'écran peu lisible dès que la luminosité est supérieure à celle d'une crypte Lara Crotftienne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> et puis l'ordi dans la rue c'est rarement le top


...sans compter qu'il risque de quitter tes genoux accueillants à la vitesse de l'éclair, ou tout au moins à la vitesse de la mobylette qui pétaradera en prenant le large !!!


----------



## Yip (26 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...sans compter qu'il risque de quitter tes genoux accueillants à la vitesse de l'éclair, ou tout au moins à la vitesse de la mobylette qui pétaradera en prenant le large !!!




Tout à fait mon cher thebig


----------



## mitchd (26 Septembre 2003)

J'ai 2 Alu Books 15" 1,25Ghz.

La batterie dure 2h45 environ, même si au départ on a l'impression que ça va faire moins. Avec les temps (charge+décharge complète), ça s'améliore.

Au sujet de l'AluBook, je revends l'un des miens, neuf évidemment, configuration standard (1,25Ghz, Superdrive, 512Mo ram, 80Go, Aiport Extreme) car double emploi avec celui de ma femme.

Il est bien entendu sous garanti jusqu'au 18 septembre 2004 !!!

je le revends 10% moins cher que l'Apple Store, soit 2700.

Affaire à saisir !!

mdeguil@noos.fr


----------



## Yip (26 Septembre 2003)

mitchd a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 2 Alu Books 15" 1,25Ghz.



Quoi !!!! c'est inique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi j'en ai zéro !!!


----------



## polo50 (27 Septembre 2003)

oui bhe moi selon l utilisation ca tines de 1H30 à 2H30 maxi

c'est quand meme faible pour une batterie neuve non???

bon attendons la 10.2.8  ou panther avant de se faire une opinio definitive !!


----------



## vincmyl (27 Septembre 2003)

C'est vrai, il faut attendre une maj système
J'aimerais rajouter 512 de ram au 256 ke j'ai déjà.
Dans le livre fourni avec le portable il parle de barette de 200 broches mais la pluspart des barette dans le commerce FNAC autre que Apple vendent des barettes de 168 broches ou 184.
Est ce bon aussi car les barettes Apple sont pas données


----------



## polo50 (5 Octobre 2003)

et bien la nouvelle 10.2.8 ne change rien sur mon  allu 15  si effectivement l affichage semble moins fantaisiste que sous la 10.2.7 je reste avec une autonomie bien en dessous de celle anoncée je dois arriver avec peine à 2H30 en utilisation bureaautique sans perif branché juste airport activé! 
 la par exemple ca fait 15 mn que je suis sur mac G et 10% de la batterie est bouffée rien qu en surffant sur le net ! 

 si je passe un DVD ca fait 1H 30 à tout casser et avec une isight branchée  si ca tiens 1H c'est la joie !!! bref à moins de me mettre en veille 10 mn tout les quart d heure je vois pas comment arriver à 4H de batterie ! je vais tenter encore un reset PMU car j ai lu que certains avainet retrouvé de l autonomie mais bon j'y crois plus !!!!


----------



## decoris (6 Octobre 2003)

je l'ai déjà dit 100 000 fois : pour avoir l'autonomie annoncée par apple, il faut : 

désactiver bleutooth et airport, le réseau, tous les périf USB
regler écon d'énergie sur "autonomie maxi"
mettre la luminosité a la moitié, voir au min
ouvrir textedit, 
débrancher le secteur. la t'attends 15 sec, et crois moi, tu les auras tes 4h!


----------



## polo50 (6 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai déjà dit 100 000 fois : pour avoir l'autonomie annoncée par apple, il faut :
> 
> désactiver bleutooth et airport, le réseau, tous les périf USB
> regler écon d'énergie sur "autonomie maxi"
> ...



sauf que la on a un pbl spécifique aux allu 15 superdrive et aux allu 17 car apparament les allu Combo avec la puce à 1GHZ ont retrouvés une autonomie qui se rapproche des 4H30 annoncés par APPLE certains arrivent à 4H en bureautique depuis la MAJ 10.2.8  l

bref chez moi apres un reset de PMU  et MAJ 10.2.8 rien de changé je crains que nous ne soyeons plus devant un probleme systeme mais bel et bien devant un probleme Batterie d'apres ce que je peux voir sur les forums  les powerbook avec la puce à 1,25 GHZ et le 17 avec 1,33 sont beaucoup plus consomateurs d'énergies et je crains qu aucunes MAJ ne nous rapproche des 4 H 30 annoncées par APPLE reste 1 solution se retourner contre APPLE pour au mieux recevoir une seconde Batterie !!!!

donc une autonomie Maxi sur ces machines ne peut dépasser les 2H30 dans des conditions d utilsation basique comme du définis sur ton post plus haut  sans airport et avec que de la bureautique pas de perif ni d usage du lecteur optique bref juste du word et de l internet 
sinon à titre indicatif avec une isight branché j arrives royalement à 50 mn d autonomie pas mal hein !!!!


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2003)

sait tu que word est uné véritable usine a gaz ? que l'isight tire son alimentation de la machine et que l'autonomie annoncé n'est que l'autonomie annoncé dans certaine condition d'utilisation


----------



## decoris (6 Octobre 2003)

écoute polo, fais le test de la durée comme je l'indique, et si tu obtiens 4h30, c'est que ta batterie n'a pas de problème...
faut pas toujorus croire ce que tu lis sur les forums, yen a qui racontent n'importe quoi!


----------



## polo50 (6 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> écoute polo, fais le test de la durée comme je l'indique, et si tu obtiens 4h30, c'est que ta batterie n'a pas de problème...
> faut pas toujorus croire ce que tu lis sur les forums, yen a qui racontent n'importe quoi!



Mon cher c'est pas parce que t habites pres de Braine l Alleud qu il faut croire qu on lit pas les forums 

Bien sur quand je dis 2H30 c'est avec une utilisation minimale comme tu indiques ca fait bien longtemps que je connais les mesures de Apple  et apparament en lisant d'autres forums je suis pas tout seul    Sauf que maintenant apres la MAJ de la 10.2.8 les powerbook 1GHZ on retrouvé une autonomie normale
mais pas le modele 1,25 ni le nouveau 17 pouces 
je te le redis en faisant ton test on tiens au mieux 2H20 à 2H30

un autre exemple en lecture DVD 1H20 Maxi et la batterie est a plat (c'est gènant car il nous faudrait une 2 eme batterie pour terminer le DVD) à titre de comparaison mon vieux Pismo qui à une battterie vielle de plus de 3 ans tiens  presque le double !!!!


----------



## decoris (6 Octobre 2003)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher c'est pas parce que t habites pres de Braine l Alleud qu il faut croire qu on lit pas les forums



















la je vois pas mais alros pas du tout le rapport????

et puis il suffisait de dire que tu faisait le test minimum... quand on te lisait, tu disais "word + mail + surf via airport"
c'est pas ce que j'appelle minimum...

allez, bonne fin de week-end...


----------



## polo50 (6 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> la je vois pas mais alros pas du tout le rapport????
> 
> 
> et puis il suffisait de dire que tu faisait le test minimum... quand on te lisait, tu disais "word + mail + surf via airport"
> ...


juste un peu d humour ce coin la de Belgique me rappelles ma tendre Jeunesse


non j ai fait aussi le test minimum mais je crois  que il y a un réel probleme avec le Haut de gamme des powerbooks les nouvelles puces qui se trouvent dans les modeles superdrive et 17 pouces doivent bouffer une énergie telles que l on ne peut espérer guere plus que 2H30 de Batterie je voulais juste faire remarquer que la nous ne sommes pas devant un Pbl Logiciel
comme pour les autres allu book qui depassent pas Le 1GHZ
eux on retroiuvé une autonomie correcte apres la MAJ 10.2.8
Donc voila il ne nous reste plus qu a négocier une 2 eme Batterie avec Apple c'est pas gagné et ca promets une belle prise de tete avec eux !!!!!


----------



## vincmyl (6 Octobre 2003)

J'ai fais la MAJ 10.2.8 et l'autonomie de la batterie a nettement augmenté, passant de 2H30 à 3H30 - 4H je sais pas trop encore parce que ca change bcp en fonction des applis ouvertes!
Est ce que refaire une charge complete comme qd l'ordi est neuf augmenterai encore la durée.
Quelle est la combinaison de touches exactes a réaliser et le processus a suivre, charge complète sans utilisation de l'alu 15"?


----------



## polo50 (6 Octobre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fais la MAJ 10.2.8 et l'autonomie de la batterie a nettement augmenté, passant de 2H30 à 3H30 - 4H je sais pas trop encore parce que ca change bcp en fonction des applis ouvertes!
> Est ce que refaire une charge complete comme qd l'ordi est neuf augmenterai encore la durée.
> Quelle est la combinaison de touches exactes a réaliser et le processus a suivre, charge complète sans utilisation de l'alu 15"?



est tu sur un allu superdrive avec la puce G4 1,25MHZ ou le combo à 1ghz ??? car mes premiers constatations  me font penser quel seul les 1GHZ retrouvent de l autonomie !!!

sinon pour le reset du PMU  faire Majuscule, alt , ctrl et touche de demarrage pendant 5 secondes mac éteint  puis redemarrer


----------



## vincmyl (6 Octobre 2003)

J'ai un alu 1GHz!!!! Je refais le calibrage de la batterie.
Quand on refait la calibrage de la batterie, est ce normal qu'au démarrage l'heure soit fausse?
Une fois le redémarrage fait, j'utilise l'ordi sur la batterie jusqu'a ce qu'il s'éteigne et apres je le charge complètement sans l'utiliser?


----------



## polo50 (6 Octobre 2003)

oui ca fausse l heure normal

par contre ca confirme ce que je disais la MAJ 10.2.8 arranges les choses pour les ALLU 1GHZ  pas pour ceux qui ont les dernieres puces à 1,25 ou 1,33


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2003)

Bon, ma première décharge complète de mon alu15 1,25 a mit 2h49.


----------



## NicoMac (6 Octobre 2003)

Je suis passé en 10.2.8 hier matin et j'ai eu le temps de décharger complètement deux fois la batterie depuis. Ce matin, après une nouvelle recharge, mon 15" m'indique 4h00 d'autonomie contre 2h30 environ en 10.2.7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## polo50 (6 Octobre 2003)

NicoMac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé en 10.2.8 hier matin et j'ai eu le temps de décharger complètement deux fois la batterie depuis. Ce matin, après une nouvelle recharge, mon 15" m'indique 4h00 d'autonomie contre 2h30 environ en 10.2.7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha c est intéressant ce que tu dis la jusque la je n avais vu que les allu à 1GHZ arriver à une indication de 4 heure

moi malgre la update et la reset PMU la batterie reste avec une indication de 2H et une autonomie de 2H30 maxi bien sur 2H30 en utilisation minimum  et hier je me suis appercu qu on était quelques uns avec des allu 15 et 17 à rester coincé avec la jauge 
à 2H MAXi  bizzarre tout ca ou es l erreur???


----------



## NicoMac (7 Octobre 2003)

Ca à l'air d'aller de mieux en mieux. Avec Airport désactivé et la luminosité de l'écran réduite de moitié, je suis parti ce matin avec une autonomie de 4h30 indiquée sur mon PB.


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2003)

NicoMac a dit:
			
		

> Ca à l'air d'aller de mieux en mieux. Avec Airport désactivé et la luminosité de l'écran réduite de moitié, je suis parti ce matin avec une autonomie de 4h30 indiquée sur mon PB.



Et en réel ça a tenu combien de temps ?


----------



## vincmyl (8 Octobre 2003)

Chez moi la durée change tt le tps. 
Une fois il y a marqué 2H54 apres 3H20 mais jamais 4H et ceci apres la premiere recharcge complète (j'ai refait le calibrage) c pas top.
Maintenant je travaille sur la batterie pour la vider à fond et recharger de nouveau mais je l'utilise en meme tps


----------



## polo50 (8 Octobre 2003)

oui moi aussi il fait du yoyo entre 3h45 et 1h50 mais fini par se stabiliser vers les 2H15  ! en ce moment c'est son autonomie en bureautique avec airport pour internet !!

mais si je me mets à utiliser toutes les merveilles qu a ce powerbook ! bluethoots pour naviguer avec mon GSM ou y brancher une souris , que je faits du montage video et y grave qq DVD j'ose à peine imaginer l 'autonomie !!!
l autre jour j'y ai branché une isight j ai du rester 50 mn sur ichat avant d'etre à court de jus !!


----------



## Jetsurfer (8 Octobre 2003)

PB 17" - 1,33 
Bon j'ai suivi les différents commentaires et j'ai "droit" à 3h45, Airport désactivée avec la 10.2.8.
Mais comme dit déjà précédement cela dépend des applications utilisées, par exemple j'ai déjà fait un test qu'un traitement par lot de 250 photos et Photoshop Elements 2, d'une part après un certain temps lance le ventilateur mais fait littéralement "fondre"  le temps de la batterie.
Mais il est clair qu'après le reset le temps de la batterie parait logique, ce qui n'était pas le cas auaparavant, j'étais même monté jusqu'à 5h45.
J'y ai cru mais pas longtemps, quelques secondes plus tard la "moyenne" était de retour.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Octobre 2003)

En gros sur mon Alu 15" 1Ghz il m'indique une moyenne de 3H30 mais j'ai fait le calcul et ca tient plus que ce qui est indiqué en bureautique simple.
Je pense qu'après plusieurs charge et décharge complète la batterie trouvera son rythme de croisère...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Octobre 2003)

Voilà, avec 10.2.8 , mon alu 15 1,25 affiche 3:48 d'autonomie sans être mis sur "longévité maximal de la batterie".




Bon on verra combien de temps il tient.


----------

